#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  Looking for the Thai Lottery rules in English

## Carrabow

I tried seaching this on-line and came up with Nil. Would anyone have a translation or a copy of the Lottery rules in English?

Would be appreciated

 :ourrules:

----------


## Gerbil

What rules? Buy a ticket. If your number matches one of the winning ones you collect your prize.... Seems straightforward enough.

----------


## Carrabow

> What rules? Buy a ticket. If your number matches one of the winning ones you collect your prize.... Seems straightforward enough.


Can they be in any order?

----------


## somtamslap

Patience.

All will be revealed in a dream.

----------


## noelbino

Government lottery office Thailand as a google search, can be translated.
I check my numbers here each draw.

----------


## klong toey

If you use google chrome it translates for you.
The Government Lottery Office :

----------


## TizMe

How to Play Thai Lottery

----------


## Carrabow

Thank you for the information, I appreciate the courtesy of the memebers who offered the credible links :Smile:

----------


## withnallstoke

> I appreciate the courtesy of the memebers who offered the credible links


So you had a dream then?

----------


## geoff

CARRABOW.  You are supposed to be intelligent (or am I wrong), to understand these things.  
      You must have a British Passport, (be a british subject) to win the British lottery.  Have you got it. ????   
      Reading is a good thing.!!!    You should try it.

----------


## Carrabow

> CARRABOW. You are supposed to be intelligent (or am I wrong), to understand these things. 
> You must have a British Passport, (be a british subject) to win the British lottery. Have you got it. ???? 
> Reading is a good thing.!!! You should try it.


I am under the understanding that when I do inquire the rules with the Natives, the translation of the rules are given at a convenience to who ever sells the tickets. I like to know what I am about to go up against and a few Baht on a risk like this is acceptable.

----------


## Thormaturge

To put it simply...

The lottery is usually drawn on the 1st and 16th of every month.

Now let us say your ticket is number 012345

Every draw has a two-digit number which carries a ThB 2,000 prize.  So in this example if number 45 is drawn you win ThB 2,000.

Every draw has a further four three digit numbers which carry ThB 4,000 prizes.  In this example if 345 is drawn you would win ThB 4,000.

There is a six-digit winner which  I think is worth ThB 3,000,000 so if 012345 is drawn you have enough money to buy a small condo.

Other six digit numbers are drawn and if any of those is 012345 you can win anything between ThB 10,000 and ThB 50,000.  These appear on the government lottery site at around 5pm on lottery days.

That is putting it fairly simplistically but it is basically all you need to know.

----------


## Carrabow

> To put it simply...
> 
> The lottery is usually drawn on the 1st and 16th of every month.
> 
> Now let us say your ticket is number 012345
> 
> Every draw has a two-digit number which carries a ThB 2,000 prize. So in this example if number 45 is drawn you win ThB 2,000.
> 
> Every draw has a further four three digit numbers which carry ThB 4,000 prizes. In this example if 345 is drawn yo uwould win ThB 4,000.
> ...


So any order counts ?!

Not many of your types out here on the ole TD

Thank you Kindly   :Smile:

----------


## withnallstoke

> So any order counts ?!


No....

----------


## Carrabow

> Originally Posted by Carrabow
> 
> So any order counts ?!
> 
> 
> No....


OK,  Thanks!

----------


## Thormaturge

I forgot to mention, there are two additional large prizes which I think are ThB 100,000 if you have the number either side of the winner.

Using the above example this would be numbers 012344 and 012346

There is an established Thai tradition that if you do win the big one you share it 50-50 with the first person who ever explained to you how this all works.

----------


## chitown

Don't forget the true or maybe not true rule that a farang is not allowed to claim the prize. At least that is what I have heard, that it must be a Thai national.

Anyone know?

----------


## klong toey

> Don't forget the true or maybe not true rule that a farang is not allowed to claim the prize. At least that is what I have heard, that it must be a Thai national.
> 
> Anyone know?


Yes a farang can claim a prize,there's a guy who appears in adverts on Thai TV,think his name is Andrew?.Bald stout guy think he is American he won a lot of baht thanks to the lottery.

----------


## Carrabow

> I forgot to mention, there are two additional large prizes which I think are ThB 100,000 if you have the number either side of the winner.
> 
> Using the above example this would be numbers 012344 and 012346
> 
> There is an established Thai tradition that if you do win the big one you share it 50-50 with the first person who ever explained to you how this all works.


NO Plom Plam!! If I win I will ensure you are graciously compensated.  :Smile: 

Like I have said, I started this thread because I kept getting the 'ole banging on the coconut from the missus and her sick interpretation of the rules  :rofl: 

Every time I would ask her or the lady selling the tickets, a different tune would come out. Now I'm armed and dangerous :ourrules:  Thanks for shedding some light

----------


## klong toey

Not win darling.
Oh well there always next time,my numbers were way out this time.
Last time i had 111 and 112 won,always 1 digit out.

----------


## Carrabow

> Not win darling.
> Oh well there always next time,my numbers were way out this time.
> Last time i had 111 and 112 won,always 1 digit out.


I having the same Chok Dee you are. If we were in the ocean right now we be both be drowning :smiley laughing:

----------


## geejayess

Could anyone tell me where I can phone to report the local lottery shop in town near Udon Thani please?  The ticket number I bought Saturday the 16th (yesterday) has the last 3 numbers 109, the 2 number winning number was 09,and one of the three number winners was 109. I sent gf to the shop today to collect my winnings and they said she cant win 2 prizes! she has the choice of 2 number prize or 3 number prize, she brought the ticket back and now I want to know what to do next. I know what I would like to do with the stupid/cheating Barstewards but cannot. I would really like to get them stopped from being lottery agents.

----------


## Prem

> Could anyone tell me where I can phone to report the local lottery shop in town near Udon Thani please?  The ticket number I bought Saturday the 16th (yesterday) has the last 3 numbers 109, the 2 number winning number was 09,and one of the three number winners was 109. I sent gf to the shop today to collect my winnings and they said she cant win 2 prizes! she has the choice of 2 number prize or 3 number prize, she brought the ticket back and now I want to know what to do next. I know what I would like to do with the stupid/cheating Barstewards but cannot. I would really like to get them stopped from being lottery agents.


==============
And he winner is?????    :smiley laughing:

----------


## Ratchaburi

O no two newbaby's, look at the date wollie's

----------


## Rural Surin

> Patience.
> 
> All will be revealed in a dream.


The real dream comes by purchasing an _underground_ police-mafia lotto ticket. ::chitown::

----------


## Marmite the Dog

This may help someone.

Thai Lottery - how does it work? | Udon-News.com

----------


## Thormaturge

> Could anyone tell me where I can phone to report the local lottery shop in town near Udon Thani please?


I'd say there's a fat chance of anyone doing anything.

Word of mouth, they will deny everything 

Just go to another outlet.

----------


## Carrabow

> This may help someone.
> 
> Thai Lottery - how does it work? | Udon-News.com


Thanks MTD.

I wonder how many times I have won and never claimed  :Confused:

----------


## mataleo

> CARRABOW.  You are supposed to be intelligent (or am I wrong), to understand these things.  
>       You must have a British Passport, (be a british subject) to win the British lottery.  Have you got it. ????   
>       Reading is a good thing.!!!    You should try it.


you dont need british passport to win it

u have to live there be resident

as i am polish i used to live in uk and was allowed to play lotto + euro milions

----------


## aging one

The Thai lottery has the worst odds of any lottery known to man. Thats all you have to know. But its fun if you have good REM sleep, dreams see to be the key the lottery here.

----------


## MeMock

One of my old staff members from the cafe 3 years ago contacted me last month because she had a dream that included my car. She wanted to know the license plate number so she could buy a ticket. Lets just say that 466 didn't com up!

----------


## Davis Knowlton

My driver just hit for 10,000 pesos (43/$1); investment - 20 pesos. That should keep him pumping money into the lottery for another decade.....

----------


## Thormaturge

I have the staff provide one three digit number each every fortnight and I buy one ticket that incorporates one digit from each of them on the promise we will all have a meal on any winnings.

We're all losing weight nicely.

----------


## Carrabow

> I have the staff provide one three digit number each every fortnight and I buy one ticket that incorporates one digit from each of them on the promise we will all have a meal on any winnings.
> 
> We're all losing weight nicely.


Eat more fish... your three digits shy of a fish net... two from the rice field  :Smile:

----------


## Carrabow

> The Thai lottery has the worst odds of any lottery known to man. Thats all you have to know. But its fun if you have good REM sleep, dreams see to be the key the lottery here.



You can sleep when you are dead  :Smile:  That should say something about the common attitude ..... Hello? anyone home 

You got that I hope  :Smile:

----------


## Brown Sugar

The rules are simple:-
1) The seller takes your money in exchange for a ticket.
2) You lose your money to the seller
3) Buy the "official sheet" of winning numbers to find yours is never there.
Simple in it!!

----------


## Thormaturge

No meal this week

----------


## thailive

Yes you can check lottery tips & result on this site in English thailotterylive.com

----------


## johnsmith

Hey friend you can check complete details of Thailand lottery rules and winning prize just follow this web thai lottery guru

----------

